# Finnish Lapphund Puppies



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Hope you don't mind but just wanted to introduce our new Lappy babies now 4 days old: 2 brown tri boys and 2 black tri girls, mum and pups all doing well after an easy birth. Will post prettier photos once they're out of the slug stage lol, now the fun begins.....

Oh and we got our Kennel Club Assured Breeder status confirmed too so a double celebration for Lumikoira


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:001_wub:

Congrats.. Theyre adorable.
Love the term Slug stage :lol:


----------



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

So sweet wish i could have one i love Finish lapphunds but got 2 dogs as it is lol dont think our landlord would be happy with us having another dog lol.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations, we're thinking of having a Lappy puppy. I just love 'em!

And well done on getting KC assured status. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Darth said:


> Congratulations, we're thinking of having a Lappy puppy. I just love 'em!


If you have any questions about them or need any advice in the future, feel free to look us up, we can talk Lappy for hours


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Is the mum the girl of yours that took reserve best bitch crufts last year? - Lovely puppies, and well done on the assured breeders status.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Is the mum the girl of yours that took reserve best bitch crufts last year? - Lovely puppies, and well done on the assured breeders status.


Thank you DD, yes it is her, we're very proud grandparents lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

& every right you have to be, do keep us updated I look forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow what lovely little uns
congratualtions and well done to mum


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

congratulations. lovely pups. hope to see more pics of them soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lumikoira said:


> Hope you don't mind but just wanted to introduce our new Lappy babies now 4 days old: 2 brown tri boys and 2 black tri girls, mum and pups all doing well after an easy birth. Will post prettier photos once they're out of the slug stage lol, now the fun begins.....
> 
> Oh and we got our Kennel Club Assured Breeder status confirmed too so a double celebration for Lumikoira


Cant believe I missed this earlier. They are the most adorable little slugs Ive ever seen Cant wait for more pics as they grow. Congratulations on geting you acredited breeder status confirmed too. I hear thanks to Devil dogs too you had a good placing at crufts as well. So well done and congratulations all round.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

DOUBLE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!

The pups are gorgeous. Look forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Congratulations. I must admit I have not heard of your breed before but looking at your avator your breed looks stunnig. Can't wait to see your puppies grow in pictures.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wubuppies are so cute....more picis more picis


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Well done Mum :thumbup:
Lovely Lappi babies


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Big Congrats to you both, lovely looking pups  this is a breed i would love to have oneday


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Double congratulations :thumbup1:

And gorgeous babies  Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub:

Oh my, I love them! Is that size litter normal for the breed? I'd love a spitz type again but imagine them rolling in the run off from the muck heap!!


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Oh my, I love them! Is that size litter normal for the breed? I'd love a spitz type again but imagine them rolling in the run off from the muck heap!!


Average litter size is 5 which means they stretch from 1/2 (rare) - 7/9 (rarer) with nature taking its course with 4, 5 & 6s cropping up regularly. Due to the double coat if they do get stuck in the muck, they are ostracised to the kitchen until the muck falls off lol, and i can sweep up after them  Our two are 4.5 and 5.5 and can only rack up 4 baths between them lol... t doesn't have to be difficult


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My house is a thorough disgrace as it is with the springer creatures! I think in future, I'd like to investigate lappys: they're not terribly tall, are they? I'd like something a bit smaller than a Keesie.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

awwwwww Lappy babes how cute. look forward to them as they grow on. good luck with them and well done on your AB status.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Quick Two Week Update:

We've moved on from slug to big slug stage, and so far doing well

We now have a live webcam if anyone wants to watch them wriggle about not doing very much 

ww.com/lumikoira

Piccies to follow within the next couple of days, very happy with their markings so far, think we have some lovelies


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They have grown and soooo cute, cant wait for the next update!!!!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

awww one rolled over on the cam ,,,,,,bless

when do they get to the fluffy stage


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

alyssa_liss said:


> awww one rolled over on the cam ,,,,,,bless
> 
> when do they get to the fluffy stage


The cutest stage is between 6-8 weeks and there will be a lot of videos by then lol. In the meantime it's lovely to see how they change day by day - they will be downstairs and interacting with all the others over Christmas......... yes we will be very busy then


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

They are gorgeous and I'm already addicted to watching them every movement receives an aww! Thank you for sharing them


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations look forward to more pics


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Just had another little puppy fix.  they are lovely.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

If you have a couple of minutes to waste, please take a look at short video of the pups - can't believe they're 4 weeks old tomorrow 

Playtime @ Lumikoira - YouTube


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pups, I want one doubt the OH would let me Also looked at other vids lovely looking black working type cocker spaniel may I add.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

doh just read you have a home boarding business please ignore the last bit of my above comment


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> doh just read you have a home boarding business please ignore the last bit of my above comment


Didier is our local daycare boy - he is a beautiful example of a working cocker  Thank you for taking the time to take a look at some of the videos, always nice to know x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Gosh they are adorable and noisy little beggars too
What a differerence.
Lovely to see them thank you for posting.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I was 'aww'ing so loud OH had to come and see, they are such gorgeous playful little puddings :001_wub:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> I was 'aww'ing so loud OH had to come and see, they are such gorgeous playful little puddings :001_wub:


Nanuq came running in when I was playing the video because she could hear them and stop there listening with her head going from side to side.


----------



## Floppy Ears (Apr 16, 2011)

I want.... no.. need one!


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

................


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww they are beautiful


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

5 week old photos for those of you needing a pic fix.

They have been downstairs since Monday and weaning/full socialisation has begun in earnest.

We have visitors planned every day over the Christmas hols lol - no rest for us but the joy on the faces of the owners when they finally see their boy in the fur instead of onscreen makes all those sleepless nights worthwhile


----------



## barnchick (Nov 2, 2011)

OMG I love Charlies little brown nose they look just like teddy bears! My litter of 9 are 6 weeks old tomorrow and indeed they are a handful, however I have let the future owners come and visit today if they wanted and it is so nice to see them all so happy, all of them are wishing Christmas over so they can take the pups home!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are really beautiful adorable pups. Lovely to see them growing up.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They are really beautiful adorable pups. Lovely to see them growing up.


Thanks SDH, means a lot from you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lumikoira said:


> Thanks SDH, means a lot from you


My daughters home from Uni just shown her too and back over the thread to when they were really ickle. Like the whole family when we all first saw Lappies at Discover Dogs everyones captivated. All four are beautiful but the two little Brown guys have really grabbed the attention here. Who knows could well be a lappie addition in the future when the times right.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

They are so adorable i'm sure their new owners are going to be completely delighted meeting them in the fluff. I have to admit i'm more than a little envious of them.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> My daughters home from Uni just shown her too and back over the thread to when they were really ickle. Like the whole family when we all first saw Lappies at Discover Dogs everyones captivated. All four are beautiful but the two little Brown guys have really grabbed the attention here. Who knows could well be a lappie addition in the future when the times right.


Depending when you did DD you may well have met our two (plus my Simon) already lol - always welcome here if you want to check them out for future reference  and btw Wow - we love it when people discover the breed we love so very much - happy Christmas to you and yours xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lumikoira said:


> Depending when you did DD you may well have met our two (plus my Simon) already lol - always welcome here if you want to check them out for future reference  and btw Wow - we love it when people discover the breed we love so very much - happy Christmas to you and yours xx


Thank you and a Happy christmas too to everyone at Lappy Towers!!
xxxx It was a few years ago now, the lady we spoke to on the Discover dogs,
if I remember correctly said one of hers had been trained as it might have been a hearing or some form of assistance dog?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

They are adorable; never seen the breed before.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Christmas prezzies


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

am thinking puppies have discovered the hyper button.....

hmmm :/


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lol i love em. Dexter will be travelling with one to Crufts x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous babies
I am falling in love with this breed


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

dexter said:


> lol i love em. Dexter will be travelling with one to Crufts x


What lappy is that Dex?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the lovely sox x


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

I think he's a gorgeous boy, looking forward to seeing him as he truly becomes a grown up


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lumikoira said:


> I think he's a gorgeous boy, looking forward to seeing him as he truly becomes a grown up


lol that could take a while hehe


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

dexter said:


> lol that could take a while hehe


lol, as do they all.... am still waiting for Mylo to be a grown up


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful babies, a right credit to you! I need one of these!


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Week 6 pic


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely pups :001_wub: We met a FL in real life the other week for the first time  he was 8 months old & nearly as crazy as the spots :lol:


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Lovely pups :001_wub: We met a FL in real life last week for the first time  he was 8 months old & nearly as crazy as the spots :lol:


Lol Dally, where in the UK? Or did you get a name?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lumikoira said:


> Lol Dally, where in the UK? Or did you get a name?


On Walney Island, Cumbria  apparently he is a show dog but after he had been trying to copy Banjo rolling in god knows what   may need a bath or two before his next :lol:


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> On Walney Island, Cumbria  apparently he is a show dog but after he had been trying to copy Banjo rolling in god knows what   may need a bath or two before his next :lol:


Lol, sounds like it could be Nico


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lumikoira said:


> Lol, sounds like it could be Nico


I cant mem his name  but he was lush


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Aaaaaah All so sweet and innocent!! Bet its a different story when awake and full of energy!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Lumikoira said:


> 5 week old photos for those of you needing a pic fix.
> 
> They have been downstairs since Monday and weaning/full socialisation has begun in earnest.
> 
> We have visitors planned every day over the Christmas hols lol - no rest for us but the joy on the faces of the owners when they finally see their boy in the fur instead of onscreen makes all those sleepless nights worthwhile


WOW!! They are possibly the most stunning pups that I have ever seen!  the brown/chocolates are amazing looking!! wow!! Any more pictures?? :001_wub:

Just a random question... How are they with cats?? :laugh:


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> WOW!! They are possibly the most stunning pups that I have ever seen!  the brown/chocolates are amazing looking!! wow!! Any more pictures?? :001_wub:
> 
> Just a random question... How are they with cats?? :laugh:


In all honesty they are just perfect with cats.......truly! Lol (wk 6 pics are further down the thread) and of course you can always see them live on the webcam link ww.com/lumikoira

You'll have to bookmark it quickly - first puppy leaves next Friday


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lumikoira said:


> *In all honesty they are just perfect with cats*.......truly! Lol (wk 6 pics are further down the thread) and of course you can always see them live on the webcam link ww.com/lumikoira
> 
> You'll have to bookmark it quickly - first puppy leaves next Friday


Ooh don't tell me this, I'm already getting hooked


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh don't tell me this, I'm already getting hooked


Friend's pics with permission....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Lumikoira said:


> In all honesty they are just perfect with cats.......truly! Lol (wk 6 pics are further down the thread) and of course you can always see them live on the webcam link ww.com/lumikoira
> 
> You'll have to bookmark it quickly - first puppy leaves next Friday





Lumikoira said:


> Friend's pics with permission....


Oooooooooooooo!! going to have to read more about these now :laugh: :blushing: they are stunning! ill look at your site now and cam lol! :laugh:

sorry to hear they are leaving soon  always a sad time


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lumikoira said:


> Friend's pics with permission....


Bless them
That second picture looks just like our dogs at cat feeding time


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I am sooo broody right now and just can't have another fur baby but desperately want one and looking at these pups make me wanna cry! :cryin:

Congratulations they are absolutely :001_wub: GORGEOUS!


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

First baby leaves on Friday......


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lumikoira said:


> First baby leaves on Friday......


OOh thats the bit I couldnt cope with. What do you do if one (or two or three or.......) really captures your heart. You must br braver then I could be.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> OOh thats the bit I couldnt cope with. What do you do if one (or two or three or.......) really captures your heart. You must br braver then I could be.


We are keeping the little black girl now known as Sassi  but as they get bigger and you have to cope with all the pee and pooh, makes it a little easier to let the others go...!


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Lumikoira said:


> We are keeping the little black girl now known as Sassi


Picture at 8 weeks, all the boys settled in well in new homes


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lumikoira said:


> Picture at 8 weeks, all the boys settled in well in new homes


How adorable are they, you must be a really proud mummy.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, how sweet are they?! Always wanted one. What amazing dogs! xx


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

I had never heard of these til i saw your post but think they are absolutely gorgeous!!

Good luck when first one goes.........that's really hard but as long as they are going to good homes and families that love them as much as you then thats what matters!!


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Callie said:


> I had never heard of these til i saw your post but think they are absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> Good luck when first one goes.........that's really hard but as long as they are going to good homes and families that love them as much as you then thats what matters!!


Thanks Callie, the 3 boys left 2 1/2 weeks ago and are all doing well, the little girl we kept for ourselves and she is a sweetheart


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

I just searched for this breed in the forum (as it's my favorite breed). Although I'm super late, congratulations, how is the little girl going?


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Raquel

She is doing great, thanks for asking. If you're on facebook we have our own Lumikoira group page on there, lots of photos if you'd like to take a look. Or log in to one of the webcams to see her live in the kitchen or garden!


----------

